# oar frame on the numbers?



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, I have seen oars on the Numbers. Most people run paddle boats.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

why not?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

seen it a few times. even seen a fully open fishing dory at 1400, casting in the slackwater, with a golden retriever on board!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Although I have yet to run it myself, I have friends with oar rigs that run it all the time.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, it looks like this:


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice shot Leland. Yeah, it wouldn't take much for a #s run to go south with an oar rig. I was very relieved when the dory run was complete. it did fill almost half way through right above 1.5. might be the only reason it went right through the meat of the hole at 1.5.


----------



## SNCrafter (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the numbers run and where the photo is taken. W
hat happened there?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

not sure, but it looks like the run out of #4. not a good spot to swim...


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

SNCrafter said:


> I'm not familiar with the numbers run and where the photo is taken. W
> hat happened there?


#4...This is the infamous runaway truck ramp. If you hit the hole at the end of the straight-a-way(right-of-center)...this often happens. You CAN punch it, but depending the level an oar frame might get swallowed. You don't see a lot of oar frames on the #'s, if too low -hard to manuver or get a purchase, if runnin high- hard to get momentum to punch big holes. Don't get me wrong it's possible, but if I'm going not going to kayak it, I would rather paddle boat it and stuff your friends into holes.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

What happened to this crew was pure bad judgement.

It was a dad with two young adult kids, acting like a tough guy. They gave me a shuttle up, and on the ride I told them that the water was about twice the level that they thought it was. They still opted to go for it. Andria and I came upon them later right as they ate shit. The son had swam to shore, the daughter was stuck out on that ridge of rocky debris, and the dad was nowhere to be found. We stabilized the scene and asked the son where his dad was. He had no clue and went downstream to look. Turns out the dad barely escaped being hung up on the raft, lost his shorts, and swam a good ways downstream before he managed to get out. We got the daughter and the raft off the rocks, then told them to hike their shit out.

I certainly don't think rowing the numbers is a good idea if you're clueless.

Leland


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Well...*

I usu put in at #2 and run a micro or stern frame paddle assist. I have friends who run it in an 18' cat at high water. Quick trip!


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Numbers is just very fast, continuous and not much room to maneuver. Like said above, you would be oaring on rocks half the time at most flows.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

rowing the numbers is good fun. i have done it some (600-1400) and hope to do it a bunch more this summer. when low it is a challenge to keep from rock stroking and at 14 its fast fun but dont try to catch the kayak eddy after the drop in 4. i think its 4. dave? i plasterd myself there once. looked last year at 24 and thought it was a little big and fast for a solo 12' row boat and opted out. mainly didnt want to swim when i flipped.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The eddy in question is below the boof in #5. tough eddy for a raft...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I have taken a fishin frame and oars down the numbers a bunch.. The fishin is great and you dont have to deal with as many "I matched the color of my waiders to the color of my fly" types.

I see maybe a couple of others each year.. Not many people oar this section but if your skills are up to the challenge it is a fun run in a oar frame..


----------



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

*Rowing #s no big deal*

I saw the Numbers for the first time in the early 80's from the seat of an oar frame on a 16' non-bailing raft, with a group of disapointed kayakers following us thinking we would eat it. If you know how to row it is no big deal. It would be nice to have some shots of all the kayaks and paddles that have been fished out of that stretch to go along with the upside down raft.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

a couple years ago i was paddling the #s at around 2200. a guy at the put-in asked me what the run was like, so i described it for him. he was rowing a 12 footer. then i noticed he only had _one hand_. 

i watched him row through #4 and he styled it.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

I would also like to seem some carnage shots of the kayakers, that have lost boats, or gotten munched. I have run it at several different levels, and true its more technical low, its a hoot when its rippn'. 

12' hyside cat, see ya there.....look for "hells bells" painted on the tubes, outfitter style, eddie out, and have a beer.


----------



## cayce weber (Jun 27, 2007)

*oars in the numbers*

hey rrhb i might have been on a few of those trips.


----------



## cayce weber (Jun 27, 2007)

*oars in the numbers*

fishing in the numbers


----------



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

cayce weber said:


> hey rrhb i might have been on a few of those trips.


Cayce, you sure were!! Those were some fun days, so was our 1st D of The Rio Brazos. Drop me a private message, I would like to reconnect, Dice.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

What exactly is "oaring?" How do you do that?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

'Oaring is what British hookers do.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

It's also what strictly private boaters (as opposed to commercial guides) call rowing, from what I've heard.


----------



## cayce weber (Jun 27, 2007)

*oars on the numbers*

I believe 1995 was the highest year on record for the Arkansas. Commercially the Royal Gorge was closed for almost 2 months. Us guides were scared just running 3 rocks.The older guides had a saying; Those who know row.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

95 was indeed the high water year, that was a scary season for sure.
our group was in the gorge on June 15th. I don't remeber dates very well but I wil never forget that day.
I belive it was about 6400 or so, and yes, we got completely worked.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

*Private boater.*



Leland said:


> Yeah, it looks like this:


Just buying a boat doesn't make you a boatmen.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Rowing and Oaring have been interchangeable for both commercial and private boaters since I started doing both in 81. I always thought the use of Oaring instead of rowing was a ufimism ala Gabby Johnson's speech at the Church(70's pop culture reference who will get it first?). sj


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

oarbender said:


> 95 was indeed the high water year, that was a scary season for sure.
> our group was in the gorge on June 15th. I don't remeber dates very well but I wil never forget that day.
> I belive it was about 6400 or so, and yes, we got completely worked.


I was kayaking parkdale during Fibark when it was running 8000 back in 95. I was still an intermediate kakayer back then and got completly worked over. After I picked up the pieces, I wisely decided to take a week or two off to let the water come down.

Has the Ark gone over 4000 since 95?


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

sj said:


> Rowing and Oaring have been interchangeable for both commercial and private boaters since I started doing both in 81. I always thought the use of Oaring instead of rowing was a ufimism ala Gabby Johnson's speech at the Church(70's pop culture reference who will get it first?). sj


Oaring is "I wrap lots" for rowing.


----------



## nicmayer (May 19, 2007)

95 was for sure the big water year. 2003 rocked as well. It was closed for a few days to commercials, but we private boaters were crazy enough to get on it. R-4 a 14 foot self bailer at 3200cfs. The 2 in the front swam below 4 as we poured over the boulder (that should be above water) sideways, but they got back in. Damn it was moving fast. 

The numbers is one of those rivers that does not flush when the level gets high. It gets angry and really wants to eat you for lunch. Putting an oar frame down it is without a doubt doable but I think it is best that you are a competant oar person and the level is within you comfort zone. 

My husaband rows it in his 14 cat all the time, he is darn good and a whole lot of fun to watch. He has run it from 900-2800. He won't row anything below 900 to preserve longevity of his boat, and the squeeze in 1.5 is tough at that level. I only shred it.


----------

